# i7-2670QM or AMD Quad-Core A8-3530MX



## barbarossa1941

Hi folks,

I am new to the forum, just registered 10 min ago. I am planing to get a laptop very very soon but, my knowledge about technical specifications is not good.
I would like to ask u which cpu should I get : *AMD Quad-Core A8-3530MX Accelerated Processor (2.6GHz/1.9GHz, 4MB L2 Cache)* or *2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM (2.2 GHz, 6MB L3 Cache) with Turbo Boost up to 3.1 GHz*

I do not play computer games.........the laptop will be use for Office Pro 2010, Adobe Photoshop 7, heavy web surfing, downloading and maybe a movie or two/week. Glad I found this forum. Thanks.


----------



## jonnyp11

well the i7 will be better but what are the brands, prives and all, we might be able to find you something better for about the same.


----------



## barbarossa1941

I think this is what you ask:
HP laptop dv6t quad  and HP dv6-zqe. My budget is 1K and hope I can get 8 ram ,15.6" Full HD HP Anti-glare LED (1920 x 1080) and 1GB Radeon(TM) HD 6770M GDDR5 Graphics [HDMI, VGA].


----------



## jonnyp11

hp sucks donkey man, i've heard the dv6's aren't terrible, but theur support and everything else is garbage. but this might be a little over 1k, but the gpu is much better and the brand is too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230099


----------



## barbarossa1941

Thanks for the link Jonnyp. Is that particular Asus model a good/fast laptop for my needs. Remember, no games. And, of course I can go $100.00 or $200.00 up and down.


----------



## barbarossa1941

I like this one...........$60.00 less b/c it has a smaller capacity hard drive. Anyway, I have about 800 gb on external drives laying around. Hm, glad I did not click the "buy" button for the HP. Lol, already have 2 HPs and one of them is getting real hot lately. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230207


----------



## jonnyp11

that one is the same other than the hdd and no gpu listed, and a 560m is well worth the 60 if you might ever use anything that requires graphics ability.


----------



## barbarossa1941

U right, I just noticed that. Darn, I knew it was a catch. Thanks again. Oh, how about the i7 and the 8 ram? Fast enough for me ?


----------



## jonnyp11

yep, plenty fast to do anything you want it to and then some.


----------



## barbarossa1941

OK. I am on Asus's site to check them out. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Troncoso

Well that laptop is very nice and will definitely do what you want, you're "save $60" statement makes me think you are trying to get the best bang for your buck, or at least, a good deal. For what you want the laptop for, I would spend more than about $600-$700. Having the extra hardware is nice, but a waste of money if you don't even use it.


----------



## barbarossa1941

Hey Troncoso,

Initially I thought the "60" less was b/c the hard drive was smaller but I was wrong. I am not sure what kind of graphics card I need to watch movies and youtube. I am still browsing "newegg". I am a little confused so need to learn a little before buying. The most confusing is this GPU/Graphics stuff.


----------



## barbarossa1941

Well, I bought this one yesterday from Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230200
*
ASUS N53SV-DH72 Notebook Intel Core i7 2670QM(2.20GHz) 15.6" 6GB Memory DDR3 750GB HDD 7200rpm Blu-ray-enabled DVD±RW/CD-RW NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M*

I hope to get it sometime next week. Never bought from them before.


----------



## jonnyp11

it's 3 business day shipping, so you'll get it on wednesday most likely unless there's a problem.


----------



## barbarossa1941

jonnyp11 said:


> it's 3 business day shipping, so you'll get it on wednesday most likely unless there's a problem.



Good choice for a non gamer ? Thanks.
I am looking for cooling pads now.


----------



## jonnyp11

that thing'l do whatever you want it to easily, it prob could even run any game at lower settings too.


----------



## barbarossa1941

Thanks jonnyp11. I'll report back as soon as I get it. Good bye HP.


----------



## paulcheung

barbarossa1941 said:


> Good choice for a non gamer ? Thanks.
> I am looking for cooling pads now.



If You don't do game hard, maybe you don't need to get a cooling pad, my Asus run very cool as I don't do games. should wait till the laptop come and run it before order any cooling pad,
Cheers.


----------



## barbarossa1941

Man, Newegg is fast. I ordered the laptop on Saturday evening and it will be delivered tomorrow.

I am ready to order 2 Zalmans NC-3000U. From what I had read it looks like a good choice. Any thoughts ?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OXC2ZQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1729W3053T57N
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=568&Itemid=66

One more Q if I may........how thick should a mouse pad be?


----------



## DaveSi677

barbarossa1941 said:


> U right, I just noticed that. Darn, I knew it was a catch. Thanks again. Oh, how about the i7 and the 8 ram? Fast enough for me ?



That will probably be even overkill for what you need!

I have an Asus i7 with 8gb of ram but I run 4 VMs at the same time and it runs fine.


----------



## barbarossa1941

I got it 3 days ago and just love it. Now, I have one Asus and 2 HPs.


----------

